# Hot vents and Europa - life beyond Earth



## Brian G Turner (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's an interesting concept - you have entire eco-systems running _without_ any direct input from the sun. Instead, powered by sulphur compounds expurged from hot volcanic springs, these ecosystems exist across fault lines under the Pacific Ocean.

This has a direct impact on the search for life in our Solar System - not least upon Europa, which would be a prime candidate for any such extraterrestrial evolution in motion.

Here's some links:

Return to the 'Lost City of Atlantis'

Vent system found off New Zealand

"Lost City" expedition (support website for new exploration of such hot vents)

Magnetic fields blow vents cover

and of course, Europa itself:

Europa has raw materials for life

Bacterial explanation for Europa's rosy glow

'Shocking' discovery boosts chance of life on Europa

and the most latest report on the Europa topic:

Jupiter moon's 'elevator of life'


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2017)

I just stumbled across this article while researching - and was left wondering at the implication that we may find massive and beautiful ice spire structures in the seas of moons in our solar system:

Methane Plumes Oberseved Rising From Arctic Ocean Hydrates


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 27, 2017)

The new PETM must surely be only centuries away now


----------

